# reclaimed hemlock table top polyurethane finishing issue - wrinkling



## Dooma (Nov 8, 2014)

Hello,

trying to finalize my project a building reclaimed hemlock kitchen table. Sanded down and applied two coats of high quality water based polyurethane. After second coat dried noticed a irregular 10 inch section of one board that appeared to be very dry to the touch.this area ended up becoming very wrinkly and the polyurethane can just be wiped right off of your hand. the rest of the finish is beautiful and looks exactly as I intended.

my question is, I obviously need to send and start over but any comments as to why this may have happened. After the first coat everything was great so I was not thinking contamination and this issue started after the second coat. The fact that is only happening in this irregular area though makes me think contamination again. Take a look at the pictures let me know your thoughts. Thank you very much.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Maybe in the area with the wrinkles the first coat wasn't dry when you put on the second coat? If the first coat went on thicker in that area than the rest of the board it might be a culprit as it would take longer to dry. Good luck. Tom


----------

